# My New Firemouth....



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

He is 5 - 6" biggest 1 i have seen in a loooonnnngggg time.....


----------



## ibcd (Jan 8, 2011)

Nice colors.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

ibcd said:


> Nice colors.


Thanks!!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

man he dwarfs that little convicts hahaha

firemouth...my first fish i ever owned. they are truly awesome fish, and HARD to find full grown like that. i love it man. absolutely love it. your firemouth is bar none the best ive seen here in all my time. love it


----------

